# 24/7 OSS Question...



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

I really like the looks of the 24/7 OSS and it appears to be another nice Taurus for the money. My question however, is; what gun is this Taurus based on? It looks similar to the Smith & Wesson M&P, but it also looks a little bit like the Walther P99. What design did Taurus base this pistol on, or did they design it all on their own?

Follow-up question; has anyone had any problems with theirs, and if so are they easily rectifiable as I am seriously considering one of these 24/7's!


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nevermind, I think I just answered my own question by doing the legwork. I'm concluding that the Taurus 24/7 OSS series is most similar to that of the S&W M&P. I think I will go with the Taurus then since it appears to have an external safety (?), is approximately $135 less expensive, and is backed by a lifetime repair warranty. Can anyone confirm these conclusions for me? Oh, and the Taurus comes in that beautiful Drab Tan!


----------



## Peaceful (Oct 2, 2009)

*24/7*

YEP
Peaceful


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sold! I've been doing research on the M&P and the 24/7 all day and it sounds like they are becoming more and more popular. It's looking like I will skip the PK380 purchase and go right to the 24/7 OSS in 9mm. Originally, I was looking for a small ccw gun, and was thinking down the road about a wonderful range-gun, but I'm getting really excited about this 24/7 OSS and it's been awhile since a gun has made me feel this way! LOL!


----------

